# Optimist Rodeo



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

The Gulf Breeze Optimist club rodeo is the weekend after Mothers day. May 18-19. Books & tickes at your tackle shop.
Prises for 1st through 3rd place in TWENTY TWO different fish categories! Grand prise to one of the winners is $1000


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I doing it. I saw pictures from last year with big aj's and big triggerfish.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

is there info about the tourney online anywhere?


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Bo,

There's some info in this web site, but your best bet is to get a rodeo book.

http://www.optimistclubgulfbreeze.com/


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow - looks like the marine forecast is finally great this weekend. Get your tickets for the Optimist rodeo - catch a fish - win a prize!


----------

